# Super slow oscillation and braids



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i've heard that shimano reels with Super slow oscillation system has problems with a braid line. has anyone had any problem with the braid line digging into the the spool while fishing???


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I freakin hope not, I just bought two Power Aeros!

I will give you a report by the end of this weekend, I haven't even spooled them up yet.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i have daiwa surf basia QD and i was thinking of getting the shimano super aero technium mg, but i've heard about the line trouble surrounding shimano reels for braids.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

sgt. slough, did you order those reels at Plat.co.jp??? or is there other places to order these reels?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

No, a pair came up for sale on another board and I couldn't pass them up. Ginrinpeche has a Mg in their eBay store for $445. I don't think the Mg has a drag, better check if you are intending to fish with it. Also, I don't know if deeper spools are available for the Mg; I don't think the one that is standard holds enough of the line we use here. Looks like the standard one is for micro-braid.

Ginrinpeche has the regular Power Aero for $157, I would get the #5 or #8 spool.

If I were plunking down $350 +/- for a fishing reel I would be getting a Daiwa Tournament Iso Entoh.

I put Sufix 20lb braid on my Basia; very nice and well behaved. I bought 20lb Fireline and another 20lb Sufix braid tonite for the Power Aeros, I'll give them a side by side and see which one is best on these reels. These are my first bigger Shimanos, I have all Daiwa in my arsenal right now.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Sgt , I had heard the the aero technium line lay was to close for braid too not sure if the two reels you got uses the same cam/gear to lay line ...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Here's my test so far:*

I received mine this Sunday and put PPro on it. Went to the baseball field and casted few times and let me tell you, this is an awesome reel!!!

I sent an email to the seller and asked him if he had any complaints from customers who used braided lines for this reel. He said has been selling this reel the past 2 years and sold over a hundred of them and has not had any complaints about using braided line.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Well I can't give a review yet, I have them spooled up but didn't get a chance to throw them.

I don't think there will be a problem, 11 rotor rotations for each spool pass leaves a good 1/8" between wraps. That should be enough to resist digging in.

Very impressed with the reel in hand, incredibly smooth and I really like the 2 part drag.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Yeah Sarge,*

I forgot to mention the smooth part. Usually when I put on new lines onto my reels (my previous ones, which is a pretty good reel in itself), I had to cast it few times to tighten the lines so I don't get a birdnest. We'll, I chucked it right off the bat and I didn't even feel nor hear the line hitting the top of the reel. Real quiet!1 Then retrieving it was smooth as silk. Oh yeah, it added more distance too!!!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

On Shimano Stradics and Symetres, I think you can adjust the oscillation.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

They come with a series of washers to adjust how your line stacks on the spool.. One of them will make it stack closer to the rim of the spool one of them will stack it low on the spool. I have never had to use them @ all with PP no problems or wind knots.. JAM


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

hey sarge, did you compare the shimo reel to your daiwa surf basia?? i also own a surf basia reel and if the shimano reels are comparable, then my get the reel myself.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Terpfan, I got away for a couple hours Sunday and casted the new reels on a measured field.

I was very impressed with their casting performance. Like I said earlier I had spooled one with 20lb Sufix braid and one with 20lb Fireline, both reels got 50lb PowerPro casting leader.

Casted both reels with 150gm on:

1) 13'-2" All Star 1507 with Fuji Lowriders
2) 13' Breakaway LDX re-rung with Fuji BSVOG's New Concept System.

Brand new Fireline outcasted the Sufix on both rods but not by much. The best cast was with Fireline on the 1507 at 640 ft OTG (on par with the Basia). Best cast with Sufix was also with the 1507 at 630 OTG. The LDX was only a few feet shorter. 

I am going down to NC in two weeks and I'm hoping to give them a fishing workout. The slow oscillation doesn't appear to be problematic with the braid, the line is wrapped with 3/16ths of an inch between. Can't see how any imbed will happen regardless of tension. Flow off the reel is very smooth and frictionless.

I like the Shimanos, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for distance work. Main shaft is substantial, The two part drag is interesting, works like a baitrunner. Allows you to set a strike tension and then return to fighting drag without error or fumbling.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Shimano Power Aero Performance*

Hey Sarge.....did the extra weight of the Power Aeros present any negatives?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

actually your responce answered on of my other question about Breakaway LDX rod. yesterday i tried out Zziplex primo synchro that i purchased from jedi angler, it casted around 10 yard farther than my 11'9 allstar breakaway rod. 160 yard for zziplex and 150 for allstar. i think the biggest factor might be the length of the rod. although i have enough spinning rods but it seemed like the ldx rod is a bargain and extra foot will help with the distance.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*I test drove mine this weekend.*

I used it on my 11'9'' breakaway (will use it for my RS1569 though). I was able to cast this thing pretty good in a miserable windy condition (the wind was blowing at me pretty hard). Not only that, I pulled in some pretty big skates and it was extremely smooth. I even tried different drag settings and even let the skate run a little just for the fun of it. I'm probably going to get me another one soon!! 

Oh, btw Sarge, thanks for the link. You just saved me a bunch of money for my reel by switching to PLAT.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

dsurf, compared to the Basia they are heavy but within the Longspool 20lb class reels they are right in line at 23ozs. Riding on 13ft rods the extra few oz aren't noticable.

I have been so busy at work and working on this weekend's casting tournament I have fished the ocean only two times this whole year . . . 

I am going to southern NC in two weeks and I plan on giving these reels as good a workout as I can.


----------

